# So Upset



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

Last tuesday i had to put my 12yr old dog to sleep as he had cancer of the pancreas, i am still very upset by this and everytime i think of him i end up in floods of tears 

r.i.p. duke love you always


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

i'm so very sorry for your loss.......at least the suffering for him is past now,think of the good times you had together ,and he'll always be in your heart just like my boy will always be in mine......all the best from someone who knows how you feel


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

RIP Duke, so sorry for our loss, it's always hard letting them go


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry to here bout ur dog 

R.I.P duke


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry to hear this,,RIP,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

aww i'm so sorry for you loss, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'm so sorry about the loss of Duke*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

He looks a beautiful,sweet soul Haylz-sorry for your loss


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry for your loss. RIP Duke.


Sue


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

thanks all, i will find a pic of him and post is soon


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for loss of Duke RIP...... run freely over the bridge


----------



## Elliebee (Apr 29, 2008)

Aww im so so sorry for your loss, RIP Duke x My thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss
R.I.P Sweet fella


----------



## canisred (Nov 11, 2007)

R.I.P. Sweet boy


----------

